# sportec mono 10 wheel - weight



## DudeWheresMyCar (Feb 18, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone knows how much a Sportec Mono 10 wheel weighs (18x8.5?). How do they compare with other wheels like the OZ Superleggera or BBS RC, RGR, etc?


----------



## cchen1 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: sportec mono 10 wheel - weight (DudeWheresMyCar)*

If I remember correctly, they are about 27 lbs in the 18" size. Much heavier than OZ SLs and BBS RE, RGR, etc.


----------

